
Show HN: ️ - chrisgannon
http://codepen.io/chrisgannon/details/BWpWZd/
======
gus_massa
HN eat the emojis, to avoid unnecessary use of them to highlight submission.
Perhaps you can change the title to "Hamburger Slider"

~~~
chrisgannon
I can't edit it now

